
Bitcoin fees are skyrocketing - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/bitcoin-fees-are-skyrocketing/
======
wyldfire
> But only a small minority of transactions have taken advantage of this
> option so far, so the network's average throughput has stayed below 2,500
> transactions per block

Let's celebrate the exchanges and wallets that have opted in to segwit.

Notable entries from [1]: bitfinex, bitsquare, bitstamp, blockchain.info,
counterparty, Gemini, localbitcoins, OpenBazaar, ShapeShift

Let's put pressure on those who are still WIP: Coinbase, GDAX -- and migrate
away from those who don't have any plans to embrace segwit.

[1]
[https://bitcoincore.org/en/segwit_adoption/](https://bitcoincore.org/en/segwit_adoption/)

